# III Arms/ Citadel ??



## XMULE (Nov 8, 2015)

Anyone know if they are still in existence? Anyone from Idaho on the board? What happened to this? All the dates on their site and facebook and blog are way old.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

People got wise.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

Way too much risk while the founder with questionable background enjoys the reward.


----------

